# unc pfad für die klasse file



## insertcoin (16. November 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen unc pfad für einen file klasse schreiben muss
normalerweise sieht der ja so aus: \\server\rechner\pfad\ordner

aber wenn ich es so probiere, findet java bei mir nichts ..


----------



## zeja (16. November 2007)

Wie sieht das ganze bei dir im Code denn aus?

Denk daran dass ein Backslash in Java escaped werden muss und du daher am Anfang 4 Backslashes brauchst:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	File f = new File("\\\\server\\rechner\\pfad\\ordner");
	System.out.println(f);
}
```


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. November 2007)

Soviel ich weiß, muss man um auf Windows/Samba freigaben zugreifen zu können, die Java Samba Library verwenden:

http://jcifs.samba.org/

Da das Programm sonst nicht weiß, wie er mit der Gegenstellt reden muss.  Sonst kommt das ja vom Explorer....aber das ist ja nicht platformunabhängig^^


----------



## insertcoin (19. November 2007)

sorry, erstmal dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde .. 
also, wenn man sauber escaped .. dass heißt in dieser form \\\\server\\rechner\\pfad\\ordner
schreibt ist das gane gar kein problem .. danke für die tips .. 
jetzt frag ich mich natürlich wozu die samba Library nötig ist .. braucht man die dann für andere Betriebsysteme .. ich arbeite mit windows ..


----------



## Anime-Otaku (19. November 2007)

Wenn du das im Explorer eingibt, dann weiß der Explorer, dass du auf eine Windows Freigabe zugreifst und er weiß genau wie.

Java hat diese Information (nach meinem Wissen) nicht wie sie auf Windowsfreigaben zugreift, deshalb diese Library die diese Funktionalität ermöglicht.


----------



## insertcoin (19. November 2007)

hmm .. na gut ..
aber auf jeden fall läuft es ja jetzt auch so .. da kann ich den topic schließen .. 
und danke nochmal ..

Greeetz insertcoin


----------

